# Autonomic Nerve Testing



## KWK9Coder (May 17, 2016)

We've been approach by a company selling a device that would perform Parasympathetic and Sympathetic nerve function tests.  Codes suggested for those were 95921, 95922 or 94943.  Another device will be used for galvanic skin response (sudomotor) and the code recommended is 95923.  The company uses the following names for their tests:  QBioscan System and QANS/QPWV.  

Is anyone billing for these or have you heard of these systems?

Thanks!


----------



## suemt (Aug 26, 2016)

Did you ever receive a response?  I've got a similar situation.


----------



## wjune66 (Mar 1, 2018)

*Same situation with a different company*

We have been approached by a company offering to perform and bill for the same test you mentioned.  I am very skeptical and was hoping someone else had encountered them.  The company hat has reached out to us is Unisource Health.


----------

